# bumpers



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey all. I'm working on my '67 GTO conv. I have the original bumpers and I am looking for options on getting them rechromed or possibly just getting new ones. I am interested to find out if anyone can recommend either a good place to get them rechromed for a good price or a good reproduction set at a fair price. I have called around for rechroming and everyone I have called wants $600.00 per bumper. I think that's way high.
So I was hoping somebody out there would know where to get them done cheaper. I'm putting together a nice driver not a full perfect frame off job. 
Thanks for any tips

BYTOR84


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

doesn't sound like alot of money to me.remember,it's probably more work to rechrome a bumper than any of us who don't know how to do it,realize.


----------



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

Well it's a lot of money to me. I know I can get reproduction ones from OPG for like $340 each. But I wanted to keep my original ones if I can find a good price. Spending $1,200 on 2 bumpers is a lot on my budget.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

You may spend more now, but in the long run it will save you money. I don't believe OPG's are triple chromed. They may flake later on. If you rechrome yours, you would want to triple chrome them(copper, nickle, chrome).


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

you could always buy the aftermarket ones,put them on and rechrome the originals sometime down the road.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

$600 each is a bit high compared to what I paid 2 years ago, which was $680 for both.


----------



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

hey Randy...now that's a price I can live with. 

Where did you get yours done??


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

YEAH Randy!! We get Northern Yankee prices up here...I've been told prices up to $800 each for 67 bumpers rechromed. :cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Just dug out the bill, actually $750 for both.

SBE, Inc. D/B/A
Southern Bumper Exchange
512 85 Circle
College Park, Ga. 30349
(404) 761-5477

Make sure your bumpers fit properly before sending them to be rechromed and shipping may run $80 to $120 per bumper each way. So you'll still have $1,100 to $1,200 into rechroming.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Randy! A great chrome job is priceless!!:cheers


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I had both of mine done for a 65- that needed work-dents and deep scratches- for $900 from Austin Metal Finishing, Inc. 56 Sprague Street. Providence, RI 02907. Phone. 401.421.0840. took about 6-8 weeks but they did a great job- I sent someone else from the forum and they were happy with the results also


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've seen the repro bumpers, and while good, they do not have the fit and integrity of the original parts. Money spent on a '67 GTO ragtop is money well spent. It's not a four door Falcon. As Rukee once said: "cry once when you buy it, or cry every time you use it".


----------



## USERNAME (Jan 6, 2019)

Anyone have any experience with the Auto Metal Direct bumpers? They usually have good stuff.


----------

